# Destination Xchange...is this something new?



## nomoretslt (Aug 22, 2017)

Just received an e-mail.....first one ever since I accepted a deed from someone who wanted to get rid of theirs three years ago.. (and I am actually in the process of doing a deed-back to DRI....still waiting for the title company to send me the papers).

"Destination Xchange® is a new, easy‑to‑use vacation exchange program 
designed specifically for traditional, deeded week owners at Diamond Resorts managed properties. Members of Destination Xchange® can travel 
year‑round to a variety of destinations in different countries, with different accommodation types at more than 100 resorts."  I am guessing that the low value deeded week I have will get me almost nothing.....but for a few thousand they can upgrade me to points?

Anyone more knowledgeable about this?  I'm going to try and delve into their "easy to use member website" and see what I can find out.

TIA.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 22, 2017)

It's about 4 months old I think. It's pretty good!!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 22, 2017)

You can read all the details here:

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Destination-Exchange-Program-Booklet_1.pdf


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies.  They did provide the link to the members booklet.  Now I FINALLY understand what exactly I can do with my "free" timeshare.  No matter how many times I asked, I never received any kind of booklet, updates or calendar....and had a near disaster since I did not know leap year changed my usual week, but that's another story for another time.

Anyway, the way I interpreted the booklet, I possess a Tier 2.  So I can exchange into Tier 1 or 2 with no upcharge, or pay the fee to upgrade to 3 or 4.  There is nothing that entices me in Tier 1 or 2.....and anything else is a higher tier.  

My question is, once I deposit my "week" into the exchange, do I have to "hope" that I get a match for what I want?  I assume the nicer resorts are harder to get?  I think I am much better off doing the deedback with DRI.  I enjoyed the resort for the 3 years I've had it, and it didn't cost me anything except deed transfer fees.  It's just that air travel and car rental has gotten so expensive.

I do thank you both for your input.  It does look like a really great program if you have good trading power.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 24, 2017)

nomoretslt said:


> Thank you both for your replies.  They did provide the link to the members booklet.  Now I FINALLY understand what exactly I can do with my "free" timeshare.  No matter how many times I asked, I never received any kind of booklet, updates or calendar....and had a near disaster since I did not know leap year changed my usual week, but that's another story for another time.
> 
> Anyway, the way I interpreted the booklet, I possess a Tier 2.  So I can exchange into Tier 1 or 2 with no upcharge, or pay the fee to upgrade to 3 or 4.  There is nothing that entices me in Tier 1 or 2.....and anything else is a higher tier.
> 
> ...



You can search availability before you deposit a week.


----------

